# New guy waiting out 2 weeks



## cshifty (Oct 12, 2021)

Hello


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

Welcome to AT from NE 👋👋


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## cshifty (Oct 12, 2021)

H. R. Pearson said:


> Welcome to AT from NE 👋👋


Thank You


----------



## cshifty (Oct 12, 2021)

Harley18RK said:


> Welcome Aboard


Thanks


----------



## UpperLeft_Chronicles (Oct 13, 2021)

Welcome, new here as well from WA


----------



## Darkshovel1979 (Oct 12, 2021)

Welcome. Also new, also from WA. Haha


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

Darkshovel1979 said:


> Welcome. Also new, also from WA. Haha


Welcome to AT from NE 👋


----------



## cshifty (Oct 12, 2021)

cshifty said:


> Thanks


Thanks


----------



## cshifty (Oct 12, 2021)

Harley18RK said:


> Welcome Aboard


Go South Cackalacky


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

cshifty.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## cscott144 (Oct 11, 2021)

Welcome from Houston

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drswoll405 (Oct 19, 2021)

cshifty said:


> Hello


Welcome!


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome to AT from Wisconsin. There is more to the forum than the Classifieds, the camaraderie and wealth of archery knowledge is just a start.


----------



## jzs0040 (Oct 23, 2021)

Welcome from MD!


----------



## Zachappa (9 mo ago)

welcome from CT


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## JohnIvins91 (10 mo ago)

Welcome to AT from SW michigan


----------



## Chanceirlbeck (11 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Yolt43 (9 mo ago)

Welcome to AT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jburkett19 (Aug 14, 2017)

Welcome from NC


----------



## ryderofred (9 mo ago)

Another welcome from nc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## campanellamax8 (9 mo ago)

Welcome! Lots to learn from AT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

